# Viper 5701 troubles..need some advice



## jewellboy (May 31, 2010)

I have a 5701 installed in a 2007 Nissan Titan that has recently developed an odd problem. It started with the chirps disappearing. Arm and disarm both stopped. I thought that I had somehow disabled them and decided to wait until today to check the problem out further. Today, I also noticed that the blue status led is steadily lit whenever I take the key out of the ignition. It also does not blink when the alarm is armed. I tried to set the alarm off by opening a door, and the only result was activating the factory alarm (horn) with no respone from the 5701's siren. The remote locks and unlocks the doors, flashes the lights and the remote start also works as before. There does not seem to be any damage to the siren, which is what I would assume the problem to be, if it was not for the steady led part of the equation. On a seperate note, the remote refuses to emit any more sounds accompanying the 2-way operation. The lights blink, but no sound. I've had the remote replaced once under warranty, but the new one only lasted a few short months. Pretty disappointed, seeing as my last dei alarm/rs (hornet) worked flawlessly for years. Soooo, if anyone has any suggestions, I would really appreciate it. I'm travelling at the moment, and the shop that installed the unit has since gone under, so no help there. TIA!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok first off hornet,viper, python they are all from the same company just different names and casings.

Call viper tell them what is going on. Sounds like a bad brain. Also try resetting it by taking the battery off for 5 minutes. Also because you on the road take it to a best buy. I know it is something I usually do not say but if you need to you need to. They should be able to fix it for some money and have at least a 45 day warranty or something on it. Hope this helps.


----------



## shiznattik (Sep 22, 2007)

Your alarm is in "Valet mode," basically reducing your alarm to a keyless entry.

By your LED, on the antenna is a button. Turn your your ignition on, then turn it off, then press this button one time. The LED light should go out, meaning you are back in business.

This is a very common problem. It is all too easy to accidentally put your alarm in valet mode. With 5701s I believe it is something like pressing the function button 2x, then pressing unlock.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

shiznattik said:


> Your alarm is in "Valet mode," basically reducing your alarm to a keyless entry.
> 
> By your LED, on the antenna is a button. Turn your your ignition on, then turn it off, then press this button one time. The LED light should go out, meaning you are back in business.
> 
> This is a very common problem. It is all too easy to accidentally put your alarm in valet mode. With 5701s I believe it is something like pressing the function button 2x, then pressing unlock.


Nice man props if it is that.


----------



## jewellboy (May 31, 2010)

Nice shot shiznattik.. I thought that might have been it, but I was struggling to find the answer in the manual. Now that that is out of the way, any ideas on the remote? The two way thing is cool, but only if the damn sounds work... Thanks again for the help. Saved me from losing all the settings on my deck by pulling the battery cable.


----------



## shiznattik (Sep 22, 2007)

No problem. I'm not entirely sure what is going on with the remote not making any sounds. I thought it might be an option that could have been programmed, but it doesn't look like it according to the manual.

On second thought, when was this alarm purchased? Viper had a bad batch of remotes (at least) their first batch... Check the model number on your box, if it is not 5701v I believe it can be sent back to Viper with the remotes for a free exchange.

What you can do to reset the remote is take the battery out and touch the two metal pieces on either side of the battery together. Then put the battery back in and it should be back to normal. This may or may not totally fix the issue, again check to see if yours needs to be replaced.


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

you probably accessed valet mode as well as turn off the sounds on the remote by pushing buttons in your pocket. the other thing you need to make sure is that if the battery started to die not to put the one way remote battery into the two way remote this will mess with the alarm and the remote. make sure you replace battery for battery.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Definitely valet mode. 

If everything is connected properly, you can disable/able valet mode by opening a door, then pressing lock, unlock, then lock again on the remote.


----------



## jewellboy (May 31, 2010)

Thanks again for all the advice. It was definately in valet mode. 10 sec fix once I knew the procedure. The remote thing is another issue all together. Im almost 100 percent sure that the remotes are just faulty. This is the second one I have had with the same problems on this vehicle as well as the second on my wife's vehicle. They work fine for a month or two, and then the sounds and the lights begin to fail intermittently. A short time later one or both give out all together. The remotes still function well otherwise, but without the two way communication, I may as well have not paid for it. I still need to pull the brain out from under my console and check the exact model number to see if maybe it falls under the "recall". Does anyone know how I would go about contacting DEI if that is the case?


----------

